# Looking for two financial products



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey guys, 

Looking for two financial products here. 

First up is a pension, not sure where to start here at all. 

The other one will be a frequent saver something which is quite safe and will allow deposits of £100 or less and overpayments ? Long term for this too, looking at the gartmore uk absolute fund managed by henderson. 

Seen a few others too, what are your thoughts. Noticed NS&I are offering an inflation beating certificate but again need to research this more. 

John.:wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use M&G investments for my pension...

I have 3 different funds that I pay into each month, and so far they have got me through the rough period very well...

for "smaller" savings, I actually buy gold via www.bullionvault.com don't see the point of a savings account tbh....

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> I use M&G investments for my pension...
> 
> I have 3 different funds that I pay into each month, and so far they have got me through the rough period very well...
> 
> ...


Thanks dude, im on the bullion site right now. I understand the current price is 922 per oz, now do I always need 922 or can I just pop "spare" money in to add to my savings account ? Not too up on the gold side of things at all cue so any help would be appreciated.

I think the same as yourself a monthly fund is my best bet long term, nice returns and fairly safe would be something I would be interested in. :wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Thanks dude, im on the bullion site right now. I understand the current price is 922 per oz, now do I always need 922 or can I just pop "spare" money in to add to my savings account ? Not too up on the gold side of things at all cue so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> I think the same as yourself a monthly fund is my best bet long term, nice returns and fairly safe would be something I would be interested in. :wave:


I basically transfer whatever is left in my bank account the day before pay day, it clears pretty quick, then use the buy wizard to buy the gold with the money that is there...it does it all for you!

I think you need to see the demo or join to see the buy/sell wizard though...

There is only 1 small annoying thing about that site, and that is the security when you are setting everything up (bank etc).... but once you get through that, it works great imo...and I obviously understand the need for all the security...

There is a great online, real time help desk as well...

Plus, as you say...buying gold is a bit more interesting than just saving money in an account....

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Any opinions on this stuff troy oz silver is currently £21.78 

Now is this just wayward listings or is it genuinely cheap - 1 Troy oz. .999 Fine Silver 100 mills Canada Leaf Bar


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Seems OK

http://www.taxfreegold.co.uk/silverpricesall.html

:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

never looked into gold could you please give us a sort of dummies guide to buying gold please 


sounds very interesting is it a long term or short term investment


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

justina3 said:


> never looked into gold could you please give us a sort of dummies guide to buying gold please
> 
> sounds very interesting is it a long term or short term investment


The banks of the world used to use what is know as the "gold standard"

Basically the amount of money the banks made, or gave out had to be covered by actual gold in their faults... This is not the case anymore btw, but that is another thread! :lol:

Anyway, sorry.... It's something I looked into instead of "just" saving money in an account, and the price of gold has very rarely fallen...so it's ideal for a long term investment...

A dummies guide could not be easier, join the bullion site above, use the buy wizard to buy a set amount of £££ and click go!

That is all the thought I put into it tbh...

I have been using it for a few years now...well on my way to an actual gold bar (want to have it before I'm 35) and, it's just something a bit different!

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah plus I would like to add, with the instability in the actual paper stuff, things like gold, silver, platinum building alloys (think emerging countries) will become very valuable, is gold over valued at the current time ? thats another topic

Silver is much cheaper just now and good for a punt.

Been looking at some long term shares, see how it goes.

http://video.ft.com/v/942996330001/Long-View-Why-Jim-Rogers-stays-in-gold

Jim Rogers from FT, the independent is a good shout money wise and the best is the motley fool David Kuo. I don't really do short term so not too clued up on that side of the market but David covers that side, maybe 3/4 long term and a flutter on 1/2.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

good point about Chinese shares too 

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

One I am looking at is a Mexican drilling company linked with this I'll be looking at drilling companies and find out what the drills are
made from. 

Going to the USA soon so I'll bring back some silver currency which should be non tax as it is still in rotation


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

How about a SIPP? I am using Hargreaves Lansdown for their Vantage ISA where i am dipping into their managed funds.

SIPPS iirc are tax free and infact have some tax benefits for those who are in the higher tax bracket.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

I put money into an ISA monthly from about Sept onwards (shares often a liitle flat in summer months) and try to use my allowance each year before year end in April. Tax free for a start. I use skandia for an actively managed fund. Has outperformed the stock Market each year for me.

April to sept I dabble with silver and gold using bullion vault, mostly purchases, but sometimes if I'm bored and I have spare time (not often) I try and 2nd guess the Market and day trade. 

Hard to give anybody any real advice / help at the moment. Getting into a routine of saving is the key...

Anybody got a crystal ball ?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah I think sipps is an option probably break out 
my books again head down !


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

mba said:


> How about a SIPP? I am using Hargreaves Lansdown for their Vantage ISA where i am dipping into their managed funds.
> 
> SIPPS iirc are tax free and infact have some tax benefits for those who are in the higher tax bracket.


How have you found lansdown, I am keeping an eye on managed funds and one that interested me is Henderson with a Gartmore product,however, Lansdown are a pretty notable company.


----------

